# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Trouble Flying

## EternalTwilight

Hey guys. I had my first lucid last night! (That I remember) Luckily I instantly could fly which was awesome, but as the dream was getting near the end, I was having trouble flying. Btw, the way I fly is simply jumping at an arc to the air and speedily fly around. Although for some reason I can't stay in the air for long. It's as if gravity still exists in the dream and it pulls me towards the ground. This happened the most at the end of the dream; sometimes I could only get a few feet off the ground. So my question is: how do I stay flying? How do I beat this "gravity"?

----------


## nightlifedream

I've had the same problem.  I'm unsure if I've had a lucid flying dream, but I think I have, but I can remember it was very difficult and most always I am unable to fly on command in a lucid dream.

----------


## EternalTwilight

Luckily I was able to fly upon command. It's just staying airborne is the problem.  :Sad:

----------


## Dreamer 316

I have the opposite problem sometimes.

----------


## matejus

yeah me too, I usually fly waaaaayyyyy above the ground to the point that I can only see the "landscape" far beneath me .. anyway, I find that I can fly anywhere if I just concentrate in a direction (up, down, left right, forward) by looking in that direction and facing it .. maybe concentrating on one particular direction at a time helps solve your problem EternalTwilight ..

----------


## EternalTwilight

That's an idea but it just seems a little more to it. As I said, it's as if gravity still exists in the dreams. Though I think very logically and analytically so it won't be easy to convince myself gravity can not exist in the dream.

----------


## EternalTwilight

Err to rephrase what I said: It won't be easy to convince myself that it is perfectly fine for gravity to be absent in dreams

----------


## Thornweaver

I always grow wings or use a jetpack to give my mind a perfectly reasonable explanation to not plummeting into the ground.

----------


## StonedApe

I just imagine myself lifting up, slowly at first. It feels like someones lifting me up by my belt from behind.

----------


## EternalTwilight

> I always grow wings or use a jetpack to give my mind a perfectly reasonable explanation to not plummeting into the ground.



That makes sense. Wings would be pretty cool. I'll try that out. Thanks.

----------


## Soccer3188

Some people told me saying gravity off is helpful but not entertaining if ur outside.

----------


## Mr. Pig

I'm having this same problem right now.  Verbal commands should help as well as not jumping straight up.  If you jump forward and lean forward, you might not fall because that's not how you normally jump.

----------


## rockinred

I have a dificult time flying. What I do is sit on the ground cross legged and sort of meditate and make myself fly. It works but then my mind says flying isn't possible and I fall =\

Next time I'm gonna try the jet pack idea!!

----------


## Mr. Pig

> I'm having this same problem right now.  Verbal commands should help as well as not jumping straight up.  If you jump forward and lean forward, you might not fall because that's not how you normally jump.



I tried this last night and it worked!!  :boogie: 

I jumped forward and kinda did a Superman and I glided up!

----------


## EternalTwilight

> I tried this last night and it worked!! 
> 
> I jumped forward and kinda did a Superman and I glided up!



Awesome. I'll have to try that.

----------


## Mr. Pig

Is there a list of flying techniques yet?

----------


## somniac

Good idea. Another way is to think of dreams as more analogous to some actual situation where physics does not apply. For instance, most video game engines have a "noclip" cheat where gravity gets turned off -- you just move where you are pointing regardless of physics. Try floating around in one of those to get a feel for it.  (almost any FPS should have it, I know it worked for me in Quake back in the day: the command was "+noclip," but look up cheats online for some game that you have.). This would be a kind of virtual reality training for dream flying.

I like the idea that our minds need some kind of structure in order to make these things happen in dreams. We can't just say "there are no rules" because then there is nothing positive for our minds to work with, to gain traction. It reminds me of one of my favorite quotes in philosophy, which incidentally uses the metaphor of flight:

"The light dove, cleaving the air in her free flight, and feeling its resistance, might imagine that its flight would still be easier in empty space. It was thus that Plato left the world of the senses, as setting too narrow limits to the understanding, and ventured out beyond it on the wings of the ideas, in the empty space of the pure understanding. He did not observe that with all his efforts he made no advance - meeting no resistance that might, as it were, serve as a support upon which he could take a stand, to which he could apply his powers, and so set his understanding in motion."

-Immanuel Kant

My point is -- don't concentrate on a lack of gravity, concentrate on some experience (even virtual) you have had with something like flying. This will help ste your understanding in motion.

----------


## somniac

Many ideas here invovle making reference to something which makes it "possible" to fly, such as a jetpack. You could also try thinking of another situation in which the laws of phsyics are different: Video Games. I remember playing Quake back in the day and discovering a "noclip" cheat which turned off gravity. You would just go wherever you were pointing, be it up, down, or along the ground. I'm sure many other first person shooter-type games have a similar cheat if you look it up -- they are needed for level design and are often left in the engine. 

Now that I think about it, I have never had trouble flying in dreams, and it has always worked exactly like noclip. You can see it as a kind of virtual reality dream training.

This would give your brain some idea of what the rules are. It is not enough to say that flying is the absence of gravity -- you need to give your mind something positive to work with. 

Too often in our lucid dream work, we beat ourselves up by repeating that there are no rules. But this gives our minds no traction. Rather, we should think of a dream as a situation in which we can make up any rules we want. No rules means no dream, though.

It reminds me of my favorite quotes in philosophy, which Immanuel Kant wrote in the Critique of Pure Reason. By coincidence, he was also talking about flying, this time about the fact that with no resistance, there is no lift:

"The light dove, cleaving the air in her free flight, and feeling its resistance, might imagine that its flight would still be easier in empty space. It was thus that Plato left the world of the senses, as setting too narrow limits to the understanding, and ventured out beyond it on the wings of the ideas, in the empty space of the pure understanding. He did not observe that with all his efforts he made no advance - meeting no resistance that might, as it were, serve as a support upon which he could take a stand, to which he could apply his powers, and so set his understanding in motion."

----------


## somniac

Sorry about the double post. The first one timed out, so I retyped the whole thing.

----------


## Dreamer 316

Damn i wish i never read this thread!

Last night i became lucid in my bedroom so i decided i wanted to go out my window but i didnt want to fly out doesnt case it fails and i crash into the floor. So i climbed out onto the the first roof just below my window then i hear what are you doing from above me  ::wtf::  it is Kate from the series LOST. I tell her its a dream so i am gonna fly but she says its not a dream and i cant fly and we argued for a while until i realized there was no point so i just climbed down to the floor, i was gonna fly but i was feeling unconfident for some reason. 

Then as i am about to fly i think of this thread for some reason!!!!!!!!!  :Bang head: 

Then i leap into the air and i am flying. Then i rise a bit and then.... i was like a crashing plane, i went crashing into the groud head first and i couldnt stop it and i woke up.  :Sad: 




Frickin fantastic. Yet another flying problem to add to the list. I dont know why i even flew in the first place after what happened last time!!!

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> Hey guys. I had my first lucid last night! (That I remember) Luckily I instantly could fly which was awesome, but as the dream was getting near the end, I was having trouble flying. Btw, the way I fly is simply jumping at an arc to the air and speedily fly around. Although for some reason I can't stay in the air for long. It's as if gravity still exists in the dream and it pulls me towards the ground. This happened the most at the end of the dream; sometimes I could only get a few feet off the ground. So my question is: how do I stay flying? How do I beat this "gravity"?



There is no spoon.

You don't need to beat the gravity, because there is NO gravity. Just YOU.

----------


## craig

I've used remote controlled helicopters, from time to time. (no remote though) Holding on to the rail, one copter in each hand. There great for gunneries and missile launchers as well. Call them in, they hover above latch on and off we go. Can also be launched to do tasks, and another one will take it's place.

----------


## Dragomentis

Hi, maybe I can help some of you with your flying since I've been doing it since I was 9 and I'm almost 40. Heres how I learned to do it in lucid dreams, find the tallest building you can find or anything real high then jump off it, even if its sky scrapper high lol. Its the momma bird method of pushing the chick out of the nest teaching them to fly. Theres no reason you can't fly on your back, do somersaults in the air while flying, twist, and even fly faster than the speed of light. Watch those buildings if going too fast, if about to hit, will yourself through them as the impact can wake you up  :Eek: . Good luck

----------


## EternalTwilight

Thanks Dragomentis. I'll be sure to try that out. I've actually had a hard time achieving a lucid dream lately. I've only had one and since then i've been unable to get another. On the night I had the lucid dream I was talking to a friend about dreams quite deeply so maybe that had something to do with it.

----------


## Dragomentis

To get lucid atleast once a week, use Bardon's Autosuggestion method in his book Iniation into hermetics it works as your subconscious is made into your friend in the lucid need desire. Simple formula - I am Lucid Dreaming, its a present tense command that your sub has to obey. Expect results within a week or less.  :smiley:  then more will follow from continued use.

----------


## EternalTwilight

When do you say it?

----------

